# Returning archer from San Antonio, Texas.



## doorgunner (Nov 22, 2008)

I've been out of the sport since 1993. I'm getting back into bowhunting. As a matter of fact I'm headed to my local Archery shop in the morning, with my hunting partner, to buy a new bow.

A lot of bow development has happened since I was in the game, 15 years ago. I hope the folks on this site can get me caught up with whats going on.

Thanks in advance for you guys who are willing to help a dinosaur like myself, get caught up with whats going on.

Trust me, I am truly lost.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to *Archery Talk* doorgunner. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!

Enjoy archery, Bring others along!!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Bake1 (Dec 7, 2004)

Welcome back to archery and to AT.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting :archer:


----------



## Pickert (Dec 12, 2007)

Welcome to AT. :smile:

And glad to have you back into archery.


----------

